# login skript in html



## zubidiru (21. Juni 2004)

huhu, 
ich suche ein login skript in html für meine user,
 soll nix dolles sein nur einfach..mit php komme ich nicht zurecht.
wenn es was fertiges geben sollte dann müsste man mir sagen wie ich php in html einbaue... komme da nicht weiter...schäm...
 wer kennt da was?
:-(   
 danke gruss zubidiru


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juni 2004)

Da HTML keine Skriptsprache ist, gibt es folglich kein HTML-Login-Skript

Hilfe beim Einbau eines fertigen PHP-Skriptes, so du es findest, wird sich im PHP-Forum finden lassen können


----------



## itseit (21. Juni 2004)

mache mit html ein forumalr und gebe bei action login.php an. Danach öffnest du einen editor und nenenst die datei login.php. Danach schreibst du einfach:

-noch eine erklärung : // bedeutet kommentar

<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<?php
$file = fopen("login.txt","r");
// Die datei in der das Passwort und der User steht
$user = fgets($file,1111);
//holen des namen des users
$pass = fgets($file,2222);
//holen des Passworts
if ($user==$name) { 
// name ist hier der name des feldens beim formular und wird mit dem user aus der datei verglichen
if ($pass==$password){
//hier wird das password feld mit dem passwort aus der datei verglichen
include ("seite.html");
//hier wird die datei welche kommt wenn alles funktioniert eingebunden
}
}
else
{
echo("Leider war das Passwort falsch gehe auf zurück und versuche es nochmal");
}
?>
</body>
</html>


----------



## zubidiru (21. Juni 2004)

*skript*

 
 danke, ich werde es mal versuchen...melde mich dann noch mal


----------



## Pardon_Me (21. Juni 2004)

2te Möglichkeit: htaccess...is zwar kein Loginscript und du kannst es auch nicht in die HP einbauen, aber so kannst du auch einen geschützten Bereich einrichten...


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

wie geht das genau mit diesem htacces und kann ich wenn ich das auf einer seite hab auch umgehen, z.b durche einen login eingang


----------



## Pardon_Me (22. Juni 2004)

Hier steht alles:
http://de.selfhtml.org/diverses/htaccess.htm


----------

